# Girl Scout song lyrics?



## Xelac (Aug 12, 2011)

I know this song from Girl Scout camp, but I don't know what its called or how it goes entirely.

I know that it begins like this:

Land of the silver birch,
Home of the beaver,
(something about a moose?)
Freely at will,
Blue lake and rocky shore,
I will return once more,
We are the Quapaw,
We are the Quapaw Tribe

This has been bugging me for a while.  Does anyone know how this song goes, what it's called, or how I can find it?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 12, 2011)

Found this by googling:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_of_the_Silver_Birch
is that it?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 12, 2011)

:D 

We sing a variation of this song at my summer camp, except we use the lyricss

Boom didi yada
Boom didi yada
oooooo

Instead of using "We are the quapaw tribe"


----------



## see ya (Aug 12, 2011)

...Oh my god I never expected this thread to ever come up. But now my heart is a-fluttering with nostalgia. 

Ehehehe I did that song too at my old camp. It was the "theme song' to one of the little campsites, only the version there was:

"Land of the silver birch,
Home of the beaver,
There where the mighty moose
Wanders at will...
BLUE LAKE AND ROCKY SHORE
I WILL RETURN ONCE MORE
BOOM DIDI YADA
BOOM DIDI YADA
BOOM DIDI YADA
BOOM! 

...Oh god. Excuse me for a second. *goes to dance giddily in childhood memories for a bit*


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 12, 2011)

We did something with that song (the boom-didi-yada version) practically every year in music class when I was in elementary school, with much emphasis on how Canadian a song it was.  I'm a little surprised to learn that people sing it in other countries, though not nearly on the same scale as when I learned Tim Horton's exists in parts of the US.


----------



## RosesBones (Aug 12, 2011)

We sing a song with that tune at GS Camp! It goes like this:

I love the mountains
I love the rolling hills
I love the flowers
I love the daffodils
I love the fireside
When all the lights are low
Boom-de-yada
Boom-de-yada
Boom-de-yada
Boom-de-yada

I'm pretty sure we stole it from somewhere, but it fits.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 13, 2011)

Rose99280 said:


> We sing a song with that tune at GS Camp! It goes like this:
> 
> I love the mountains
> I love the rolling hills
> ...


And now I remember three years ago, when we tried to make a forum-wide cover of the original, but failed miserably.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 15, 2011)

Effercon said:


> And now I remember three years ago, when we tried to make a forum-wide cover of the original, but failed miserably.


Yeah, it never got finished.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 16, 2011)

At our camp we also made a harmony part to it.  It's really pretty.  I've done the harmony more than the original, so I've mostly forgotten the original tune.


----------



## Xelac (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, I didn't expect to get this many answers.  I guess since this was the song for our Quapaw thing, we changed the 'boom-didi-yada' or whatever part to make it fit.

It's a Canadian song?  I'm surprised it made it all the way south to Arkansas.  That makes it a little more awesome!


----------



## Xelac (Aug 18, 2011)

...Then again, we have elk, but no moose.  I should have guessed that it came from further north.


----------

